# Kilshane House Co Tipp for wedding?



## MPH (28 Mar 2006)

Has anyone held or attended a wedding reception at Kilshane House in Co Tipperary? I would appreciate hearing your opinions/views/experiences. Thanks!


----------



## Lorz (29 Mar 2006)

Contacted them about our wedding and thought that they were trying to mislead us.  As you will be aware most venues have some sort of a package for weddings - ie red carpet, champagne reception, honeymoon suite, anniversary dinner/weekend, etc.  I felt that their advert and indeed website implied that their package was...

"An intimate family dinner in the formal dining room the night before the wedding. After the wedding ceremony, a champagne reception in the Conservatory surrounded by exotic trees and plants followed by a gala dinner in the Orangerie with fireworks at midnight and dancing until dawn. The next day an informal barbeque in the gardens for family and friends. Every detail is personally designed to make your wedding a unique and unforgettable event."  (Extract from website)

However all of the above we merely suggestions and were available at an extra cost - a considerable extra cost!  You have to bring in caterers and only those from their approved list will suffice.  The house is beautiful and I love the Orangerie but I didn't appreciate what I felt was a misrepresentation of their package.  

Sky News weather girl had her wedding there.  Peter Kelly (Weddings by Franc) was her wedding co-ord and it was featured on a programme by RTE.  Peter Kelly gave them a wedding gift from him...... camels! 

If you're looking for a manor house/period style house check out this link....

http://www.irelands-blue-book.ie

H2H

[broken link removed]


----------



## raymonddwyer (31 Oct 2007)

MPH said:


> Has anyone held or attended a wedding reception at Kilshane House in Co Tipperary? I would appreciate hearing your opinions/views/experiences. Thanks!


 
how you doing i used worked in kilshane for three years its a really nice place the staff will go out of there way to make your stay very comfortable its well worth a visit the best thing is to contact the reception an arrange a visit just to see the it!!


----------

